# What Knife Do You Use



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay for all the guys that breast your geese I have a couple questions:

1. What knife do you use?

2. How many birds can you clean before it needs to be sharpened?

3. If you save the legs do you use this knife to cut around the joint?

I am not much of a knife sharpener so it has been easiest for me to buy those $1.00 disposable paring knifes. I do currently have about 15 good knifes but they are not sharp any more (buck, gerber, old timer). I honestly love my old timers but once again I am not much of a sharpener. Any recommendations on a long lasting knife or should I just keep getting those paring knifes?


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I use a small 6 or 8 inch fillet knife for breasting. I also use one for gutting deer too, it works pretty slick just watch out for your fingers when you reach in the chest to cut the pipe. You can breast out a good number of birds before you need to sharpen and then its easy to put a edge back on it.


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

Without a doubt a filet knife, six inch. Wal Mart sells a Rapala that has a wooden handle, sheath, and sharpener for like nine bucks. Careful, they are so sharp it is un real. I cut ,skin, joint, flick, everything with that knife. A few strokes on the little sharpener and its ready to go again. So sharp you can filet the fat off a snow goose breast and not dig into the meat. Awsome.. Good luck..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Leo
You need to invest in a two sided diamond sharpening stone. Only a couple of passes over the blade with the medium grit side and the blade will cut... then a couple of passes with the fine side and you are set.

Be careful; the diamond edges will take a good bit off the blade if you overuse them. They are awesome for really hard edges though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Carl,

You bring the stone in Oct and I will bring the knifes! :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Deal... :beer: :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We are gonna bring 20-30 pounds of fresh shrimp to give to the landowners too.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> 1. What knife do you use?


A butter knife. :run:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Spoken like a true ANAS. If I bought all the butter knifes what would you and your boyfriend do when it came time to apply the butt butter to each other?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I use a Gerber, its cleaned 100's of birds and dozen mule deer and has never been sharpened yet. It the only knife I will buy.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I use a Gerber, its cleaned 100's of birds and dozen mule deer and has never been sharpened yet. It the only knife I will buy.


What model?


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> Spoken like a true ANAS. If I bought all the butter knifes what would you and your boyfriend do when it came time to apply the butt butter to each other?


BUTT BUTTER  Thats funny stuff :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its called the " Fast Draw".


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks! I guess I will get one of those and the fillet knife just in case I get into some birds this season. Of course if I have the same luck as last season I guess I can get the butter knife!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Its called the " Fast Draw".


Why doesn't that surprise me coming from fast draw Tyler!!!! :eyeroll:



> butt butter


  :laugh:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> If I bought all the butter knifes what would you and your boyfriend do when it came time to apply the butt butter to each other?


Porkchop, don't play dumb. I already told you it's $50 to watch and $100 to tape it. And yes, I do want the money up front and no, you are not allowed to touch. Give me a call if you're still in. :run:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Business must be slow for you. Your prices have dropped from when you PMd me about coming over to GF to help you "pack" as you called it. I told then I was not into that kind of stuff. Hey are you still trying to get Final Approach to make you that two man layout blind with mirrors on the inside of the flaps?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Bwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

awesome come back Porkchop :rollin:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I use what ever I can find to cut through the meat... I like to use my buck knife most of the time.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank goodness I don't go by the "handle" Anas.

If there was ever a bullseye on a guys back, that would be it!

I was given a hunting knife from my first employer at the age of 12, I used to sweep his dept. store on Saturday afternoons. I think it is a Western, it has a 6.5 inch blade and a antler handle. It is old and has a ton of use along with true meaning. If I used anything else I'd be commiting adultery! :wink:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I like the bigger Buck lock blade, for all critters - prefer this over filet knives for birds (their rubber handled number is my favorite filet knife for fish). That big lock blade has great weight, is stout enough to cut just about any body part on most birds and still doesn't get in the way. Nothing fancy with a Buck, but they're tough and durable and hold an edge decently. I like plain old Arkansas wet stones, medium then fine, for sharpening. After several uses, make sure you use a course bristle brush and clean the stones. They get "clogged" after a while, and it's amazing how much differently a new or cleaned stone will cut.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I use my gerber pocket knife with a three inch blade, anything from field dressing deer to breasting geese. i've sharpened it once.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like a fillet knife as well. It doesn't have any trouble seperating the joints, and is smooth as silk when taking out the breast meat. I will add that I also keep a pair of ceramic sharpening rods mounted in a block nearby. When the knife starts to dull, about ten good strokes will bring it back to shaving sharp. An added benefit of the ceramic sticks is that there is virtually no metal removed as it straightens the edge, rather than grinding it down. You do, however, need to start with a sharp knife. For initial sharpening, I use my old Lo-Ray three stone sharpening kit. Diamonds may be faster, but I've never seen anything get my blades sharper! Burl


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Anas Strepera said:


> Porkchop, don't play dumb. I already told you it's $50 to watch and $100 to tape it. And yes, I do want the money up front and no, you are not allowed to touch. Give me a call if you're still in. :run:


Mr. Anas Strepera (Gadwall),

Back on June 2, I sent you the first of two PM's asking what you knew about your claims that the Foiles calling contest was rigged but have never heard back from you.

"What a crock of Bull$hit! Look at what calls the winners were using; Foiles. I heard the Grounds and GK crews were pizzed and called the judges out because they weren't scoring it fair. This contest was held at the Foiles 'compound' and the judges were extremely biased as a result. Hunter Grounds got screwed and everyone, including and especially Jeff Foiles, knew it."

In addition, another person asked publicly (http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=14456) for your feedback - but again no response.

"Anas Strepera and ndwaterfowler - Just who are these judges that you are calling cheats? Seems someone just might have a dull axe here. "

So now I see your back and in another dust-up with someone else. How about the courtesy of a response?

*OP'er, sorry to hijack your thread but I have been patiently waiting to hear from him for four weeks. I hope you all understand.*


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

First you shoot all my ducks and then you hijack my post. 

Just giving you some grief!!! :beer:


----------

